# This morning's bounty of harvest from the garden



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

View attachment 11891


In just a few minutes this morning, I filled up the medium sized basket I was using and picked quite a bit of tomatoes, banana peppers, jalapeno peppers, sweet peppers, cucumbers and one red pepper.

Our raised beds are producing about this much harvest every 2 or 3 days. Our squash is still producing but at a much slower rate. Cantalope and watermelon have not ripened yet but are looking good. We were slow to get the Beets and Peas in the ground but they are looking good, probably ready in 2-3 weeks if the seed chart is correct. Our 6 corn plants are starting to pop out some corn and we can't wait to try this crop.

View attachment 11890


I assure you, there will be no flag burning this weekend at Slippy Lodge!


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Awesome Slippy. My flag is waving proudly in the front yard. Pool is clean, grill at the ready. I checked my tomato plants yesterday...Damn! Should have planted earlier.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Great way to live . Grandson and I had lunch that way yesterday while riding the ATV around.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Nice harvest my friend!! We had some amazing snap peas from our garden last night!!! God, I love the summer!! The fresh produce just can't be beat! =)


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Jealous.  But my first tomatoes should be ready Monday.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

My tomatoes are still green. A storm took away the best two.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

Slippy,looks nice.our tomatoes have just started flowering but look strong.bush beans coming up good but,radish were tiny.we had a late cold start here.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm jealous. Down here I don't get anywhere near that.
Too funny: my tomatoes, etc. were done over a month ago.


----------



## topgun (Oct 2, 2013)

Take those cucumbers, peel and slice them into 1/8" thickness, add a little (a lot) of minced green onion, a little (lot) of dill, salt and pepper to taste, and just enough sour cream to cover them well. Mix and refrigerate until you can't stand it anymore, re-stir, and then enjoy my late Mom's famous cucumber salad!


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Slippy, you are a great American. Happy Fourth!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

topgun said:


> Take those cucumbers, peel and slice them into 1/8" thickness, add a little (a lot) of minced green onion, a little (lot) of dill, salt and pepper to taste, and just enough sour cream to cover them well. Mix and refrigerate until you can't stand it anymore, re-stir, and then enjoy my late Mom's famous cucumber salad!





sideKahr said:


> Slippy, you are a great American. Happy Fourth!


TopGun,

That recipe sounds great, I will certainly give it a try,

SideKahr,

Thank you Sir...but not nearly as great of an American as many of you fine people. Seriously! I couldn't write half the junk I write if it wasn't for many of you who fought for my smart-ass to be able to do what I do.


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

You got a secret for hotter jalapenos?


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Very nice veggies, Slippy.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking mighty good. Fine job Sir!


----------



## hardcore (Jan 13, 2013)

oh my! you eating veggies out of a galvanized tub? don't that cause something? lol

I cant eat another tomato, tomatoed out for the year. same way with figs.


----------



## Bulldog39 (Nov 16, 2012)

Nice, nothing beats home grown veggies. This morning we had fresh eggs, tomatoes, fried new potatoes and deer steaks, the deer was from last season, but everything else we got this morning from the garden and hen house.


----------

